

Gem Updater: Update gems in your Gemfile and fetch their changelogs - m4xim3d
https://github.com/MaximeD/gem_updater

======
bm5k
> Before running your test suite and checking everything is fine, the first
> thing you do is probably to look for the changelogs of updated gems.

Uh, no, the first thing you do is run the test suite.

~~~
gkop
Indeed. How about an analogous tool to the OP that uses binary search to
deduce which updated gem(s) break the build, and then uses binary search on
the intermediate versions of those gems to tell you exactly which version is
the first bad one? _Then_ spits out the changelog for that version ;)

------
mcx
Does such a thing like this exist for npm? Where it feels like things are
updated, like daily.

~~~
NARKOZ
Yes, it does. It's called Gemnasium.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Not really the same thing, is it? Gemnasium is a paid service. As far as I
know, it relies on monitoring your source code on Github, which requires
granting it access to your Github account. The OP's tool is a command line
tool that generates a changelog only when you ask for it, and requires only
local access to the code.

~~~
gravis
Hi, Gemnasium founder here. Let me clarify things a bit :) Gemnasium is a paid
service for private projects only, and security notifications. It's free for
opensource projects. If you don't want to share your github repo with us (and
I completely understand that), you can push your files to our API using http
requests, or directly our CLI : https//github.com/gemnasium/toolbelt Modern
projects use more than one package manager (ie: bower or npm + something
else). You don't need to mix tools with gemnasium, we support projects with
multiple deps type.

Feel free to contact me if you have any question!

~~~
lobster_johnson
I appreciate the feedback, but you're not really contradicting anything I
said.

Most companies have private projects, so you end up having to pay for
Gemnasium. And you do have to somehow upload stuff to your service to make use
of it.

Like the grandparent, I just want a command-line tool to document updates to
NPM modules as part of Git commits.

> Modern projects use more than one package manager

Our projects are very modern indeed, and we use just one package manager per
project. Node.js projects use NPM (for server and front end packages), Ruby
projects use Rubygems, etc.

~~~
gravis
Ok, but there's a difference between sharing _all_ your files and just a bunch
of non-critical ones (Gemfile, Gemfile.lock, etc.) :)

~~~
lobster_johnson
Agreed. But why do I need to share anything at all when a local command-line
program already has all the information (or can gather it from npmjs.com or
whatever)?

------
JustinAiken
Would be cool if it took a command-line arg of a specified gem(s) to update...

~~~
m4xim3d
That would be totally doable, thanks for suggesting it

------
oelmekki
We use this in our app, and it has been a real time saver. No excuse to be
outdated anymore :)

~~~
m4xim3d
Yes the whole point is to save your time from repeatedly looking for
changelogs. I'm glad this could help in your project !

